# Pasta fatta in casa



## mikasa_90

Ceau

Cum se zice ''E' pasta fatta in casa'' ?

Mersi


----------



## Deea

Io provero ma è meglio aspettare qualcun altro:


E pastã fãcutã in casã.


----------



## mikasa_90

Non potrebbe essere:

E pasta facuta acasa?


----------



## Deea

Scusami, hai ragione

E pastã fãcutã in casã?


----------



## encodedname

Coca de casa.


----------



## beenni

Aluat de casă
  Cocă de casă

  Nicidecum “pastă făcută în casă”.


----------



## encodedname

My whole point...


----------

